# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse përjashtoni anëtarë ?

## Guri i Kuq

*Të nderuar moderatorë të FSH,

I nderuar Albo,*

*Nuk dua shumë të moralizoj,por dua të protestoj për praksën e përjashtimit të disa anëtarëve shumë të zellshëm të këtij Forumi...*

Përkundër ashpërsisë së fjalorit,shprehjeve shpesh shumë vullgare dhe banaliteteve nga më të ndryshmet, që hasen jo rrallëherë në shumë tema,kujtoj se praktika e përjashtimit,në rastet kur nuk shkelen parimet themelore të FSH,siç janë nxitja e përçarjeve krahinore,dialektore,fetare e racore ndër neve e për ne, është shumë e dëmshme.
Në rastet e divergjencave në pikëpamje ideologjike,politike e kulturore  e të kundërshtive tjera,nuk do të duhej aplikuar kjo masë ekstreme ndëshkimi....
Konsideroj se përjashtimi i anëtarit me nofken *"Brari"* e ka varfruar shumë përmbajtjen e shumë prej nënforumeve të FSH dhe në përgjithsi nivelin e debatit.

Prandaj,lus Albon që të rishikoj edhe një herë rastet dhe sa më parë të lejohet kontributi i atyre anëtarëve që e pasurojnë këtë dritare të shqiptarëve kudo që janë.

----------


## Besoja

Asnjehere nuk duhet perdorur metoda e perjashtimit.
Nuk do kishte asnje vlere debati pa kundershti qofte edhe sikur ato ndonjehere te kalojne ne "fyerje".Ka temperamente te ndryshme qe ashtu ata i konceptojne kundershtite e tyre.Por ne rastin "Brari",qe tani po e mesoj qe eshte perjashtuar,i bej thirrje Albos qe ta ktheje ne forum.Brari eshte nje njeri me kulture te gjere dhe nje mik i madh per ata qe e kane mik dhe e njohin.

----------


## teta

edhe une jam pro brarit!

mesohuni te degjoni edhe anen tjeter te mdaljes,edhe kur ajo nuk ju pelqen

----------


## derjansi

kur tju shaj nan e bab e farefis dhe juve treve athere hajdi ktu

----------


## Bajraku

ketu duhet me pase regulla,nuk duhet me qene si qeveria e shqiperise dhe kosoves.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

c'jane keto perjashtime, pash Zotin.  a nuk paskeni mesuar akoma qe opinioni i tjetrit nuk gjykohet por pranohet ashtu si eshte?  me vjen shume shume keq qe trashegojme te tilla dukuri si "heqja qafe" e njerezve qe nuk mendojne si ne...  Jo vetem Brari, qe eshte njeri me nivel, por nese ka edhe te tjere qe jane perjashtuar, mendoj se duhen rikthyer...

----------


## 2043

> *Të nderuar moderatorë të FSH,
> 
> I nderuar Albo,*
> 
> *Nuk dua shumë të moralizoj,por dua të protestoj për praksën e përjashtimit të disa anëtarëve shumë të zellshëm të këtij Forumi...*
> 
> Përkundër ashpërsisë së fjalorit,shprehjeve shpesh shumë vullgare dhe banaliteteve nga më të ndryshmet, që hasen jo rrallëherë në shumë tema,kujtoj se praktika e përjashtimit,në rastet kur nuk shkelen parimet themelore të FSH,siç janë nxitja e përçarjeve krahinore,dialektore,fetare e racore ndër neve e për ne, është shumë e dëmshme.
> Në rastet e divergjencave në pikëpamje ideologjike,politike e kulturore  e të kundërshtive tjera,nuk do të duhej aplikuar kjo masë ekstreme ndëshkimi....
> Konsideroj se përjashtimi i anëtarit me nofken *"Brari"* e ka varfruar shumë përmbajtjen e shumë prej nënforumeve të FSH dhe në përgjithsi nivelin e debatit.
> ...


Kjo me duket si ato iniciativat ne kohe te Enverit qe beheshin me orientim nga lart e me propozim nga posht .
Brari nuk la njeri pa fyer.
Nuk e gjykoi ndokush per opinionet, por fyerjet s'ja patem borxh.
Madje ka plot te tjere qe fyejne me stil por keta  te pakten tregojne nje nivel intelekti, por te fyesh si rugac duke mos ditur se cili/a eshte tjetri/a, per mua kjo eshte e palejueshme. Aq me teper kur behet  rutine.

----------


## Gentian_gr

> c'jane keto perjashtime, pash Zotin.  a nuk paskeni mesuar akoma qe opinioni i tjetrit nuk gjykohet por pranohet ashtu si eshte?  me vjen shume shume keq qe trashegojme te tilla dukuri si "heqja qafe" e njerezve qe nuk mendojne si ne...  Jo vetem Brari, qe eshte njeri me nivel, por nese ka edhe te tjere qe jane perjashtuar, mendoj se duhen rikthyer...


Asnjehere s'kam pas me te voglen replike,sepse s'jam inkuadruar ne shkrime ku lind perballja me te,por duhet te dini se kish marr paralajmerime shumene lidhje me ofendimet qe kryente drejt antareve vetem e vetem se s'adhuronin forcen politike qe ai mbeshteste.

Pse duhet ta bente gjithmone dicka te tille,sikurse thote derjansi shante nene e bab e farefis?

Ishin me shume se teper ofenimet e tij ne disa raste,edhe ne kohen qe iu dha debim isha pikerisht ketu duke lexuar shkrimet e tij.
Nqs ka nje rregullore,edhe s'eshte han permbaju.

Moderatore ofron fundi i vitit edhe amnistine Brarit,por jo ne mbikqyrje per te shpreh opinionet,por ne mbikqyrje per te sharat e dhena.
Askush s'ka oreks te lexoje fjalor te percart,jo vetem te tijin,por te gjithekujt!

----------


## Antiproanti

> Asnjehere nuk duhet perdorur metoda e perjashtimit.
> Nuk do kishte asnje vlere debati pa kundershti qofte edhe sikur ato ndonjehere te kalojne ne "fyerje".Ka temperamente te ndryshme qe ashtu ata i konceptojne kundershtite e tyre.Por ne rastin "Brari",qe tani po e mesoj qe eshte perjashtuar,i bej thirrje Albos qe ta ktheje ne forum.Brari eshte nje njeri me kulture te gjere dhe nje mik i madh per ata qe e kane mik dhe e njohin.


Fyerjet qe i bejne "Brari" dhe disa tjere ne kete forum, edhe pse ne parim jam kunder perjashtimeve, e tejkalojne cdo norme per forume te tilla...
Ky forum, sipas mendimit tim, eshte teper "liberal". Ne kuptimin se lejon edhe gjera te patolerueshme, te cilat ne forume te ngjashme gjermane, ne Gjermani, Zvicer etj.,  do te shpienin edhe deri te bllokimi i tij.
Perndryshe, nuk kam asgje kunder "Brari" dhe kunder asnje anetari tjeter. Pavaresisht diferencave dhe sjelljes se secilit ne forum...

----------


## POKO

brari s'ka sha kend direkt e sharje personale,qoft dike nga antaret e forumit apo familjet e tyre...e keni marr vet personale,se e keni ndi vetvehten te sham,ku brari fliste  per ex politikan e per zorraxhi shoqeriet...mundohuni ta dalloni ate gje pak,e mos i merrni personale debatet e fjalet e randa,qe shpesh ndodhe te thuhen e shkruhen dhe kur bahesh me "nerva"

po sa asht sha e kercenu  Brari prej te tjereve ketu,ate gje a e peshoni ju ndopak ???

turp ti mbeteni ne qafe nje burri qe tash sa vite shkruan ketu,e biles shume gjera kan dal simbas asaj qe ka than perpara,por s'ju ka lan sedra inatcore te ia pranoni.

----------


## Sayan2003

Per Brarin dhe un jom dakort qe ai te rikthehet ne forum. Ai nuk ofendo njeri , ndoshta eshte pak i rendomte me pergjigje direkte por une se kom pa ndonjeher  te ofendoj njeri.

----------


## Tipiku

Mendoj qe ai qe eshte perjashtuar e ka bere boze se nuk jane Moderatoret Kot ktu.
Ja shikoni mua Tip Negativ  :perqeshje: 
Me kane terhequr 3 here vemendjen per fjalor te pahijshem dhe mire kane bere se e kam merituar sa per autokritik  :buzeqeshje: 
Ne Chat Ip ime e ka RReptesisht TE NDALUAR* (GLINE AKILL ZLINE BAN SUPERBAN)* te Futet se Shperthen Bomba Atomike por prape se prape 
Jam ktu midis jush prej vitesh per te debatuar dhe shkruar mendimet dhe pikpamjet e mija fetare letrate dhe politike.
Mendoj se Goxhda Ngulet ne Patkua apo Drase.
E Njerez qe ofendojn nga familja stafin e ktij forumit nuk e kane vendin ktu, por tek cerdhet e vogla forumore gabele qe te mesojn etiken dhe edukaten e te folurit SHQIP.

----------


## BlueBaron

Edhe mua shpesh here me vijne MP me ftesa per ne nje forum tjeter, biles me kane ftuar edhe per t'u bere MOD.

Per sa i perket perjashtimit te Brarit mendoj se eshte nje vendim i duhur, por Brari ka qene nje nga antaret me te vjeter dhe me aktiv te ketij forumi. Besoj se e ka merituar antaresin e perjetshme dhe forma me ekstreme qe mund t'i aplikohet eshte pezullimi i perkohshem. Megjithate ky eshte vetem mendimi im, adminet dhe smod e dine me mire se si duhet te veprohet.

----------


## goldian

normal ju duket brari mo qe na i dilni zot
edhe kur pshurrte lopa ne azi enveri e kish fajin apo edvin rucoja 
skeni turp skeni
sdi tjem shar me njeri vec me te 

ai te ben nene lavire vetem se te lexon te shkruash nje mendim personal
po ai s eshte mashkull se mashkulli e tregon vendbanimin e tij

----------


## Akili-A

ai brari deri ne privat me kishte share njehere se nuk i pelqenin komentet e mia mbi temen.

----------


## Alti Elezi

> brari s'ka sha kend direkt e sharje personale,qoft dike nga antaret e forumit apo familjet e tyre...e keni marr vet personale,se e keni ndi vetvehten te sham,ku brari fliste  per ex politikan e per zorraxhi shoqeriet...mundohuni ta dalloni ate gje pak,e mos i merrni personale debatet e fjalet e randa,qe shpesh ndodhe te thuhen e shkruhen dhe kur bahesh me "nerva"
> 
> po sa asht sha e kercenu  Brari prej te tjereve ketu,ate gje a e peshoni ju ndopak ???
> 
> turp ti mbeteni ne qafe nje burri qe tash sa vite shkruan ketu,e biles shume gjera kan dal simbas asaj qe ka than perpara,por s'ju ka lan sedra inatcore te ia pranoni.


O POKO,dhe shume anetare te tjere qe shkruajne Kunder perjashtimeve.
Nqs nuk keni koncepte se cfare eshte nje forum,pavaresisht numrit te shkrimeve qe postohet nga anetaret,apo sa i vjeter eshte anetari ne forum,forumi mendoj se nuk mund te jete nje TALLJE B**he,sa here ti ngrefet njerit apo tjetrit,dhe te thote plot traplleqe pa asnje lidhje.
Nqs Brari apo te tjere jane  perjashtuar,kjo do te thote qe e kane kaluar kufirin e fyerjeve,dhe mendoj se rregullat e Forumit mund dhe te ashpersohen dhe me ne lidhje me perjashtimet.

----------


## Uriel

Eshte sqaruar me dhjetra here, qe perjashtimet e antareve te caktuar jane vendim i stafit dhe temat qe kerkojne llogari nuk marrin pergjigje.

Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Albo

Perjashtimi i brarit ishte me vend pasi ishte perjashtuar per ofendime te perseritura ndaj anetareve te forumit me te cilet diskutonte ne tema. Nuk eshte hera e pare qe perjashtohet nga forumi. Ajo qe nuk ishte e drejte ishte perjashtimi permanent i brarit nga forumi. Perjashtimi duhej te ishte i perkohshem dhe kjo u korrigjua. Brari eshte i lire te rikthehet ne forum.

Perjashtimet behen atehere kur anetaret ne menyre te perseritur dhe me vetedije shkelin rregulloren e forumit dhe vetem pasi jane paralajmeruar nga moderatoret e forumit per shkeljet e tyre. 90% e te gjitha perjashtimeve jane te perkohshme, qe kane per qellim qe anetaret e perjashtuar te reflektojne jashte forumit per shkeljet e tyre dhe kur te rikthehen ne forum te ndryshojne qendrim. Vetem 10% e perjashtimeve jane permanente dhe keto kane te bejne me anetare qe ose jane futur per te reklamuar, ofenduar apo propaganduar ne forum.

Albo

----------

